# 2 Digitalausgänge an einen Kontakt?



## oliversps (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe mal wider ne dumme Frage für Euch.

Ich möchte *ZWEI *Digitalausgänge (24v dc) meiner SPS (CPU 1217c dc/dc/dc) an *EINEN* Schützkontakt A1+ anschließen, so dass entweder beide gleichzeitig oder nur einer schalten kann.


*Frage: würde hier ein Kurzschluss entstehen oder würde der Strom trotzdem über A2- abgeleitet werden?

*Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## nullkommanix (2 Januar 2018)

Hallo, da es sich um das gleiche Potential 24 V DC handelt sollte es zu KEINEM Kurzschluss kommen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der NICHT verwendete Ausgang (bei nur einem angesprochenen Ausgang das Rückwärtige Potential verkraften kann). Du speist in diesem Fall die 24 VDC auf den Ausgang EIN. Das Schütz wird in jedem Fall anziehen.


----------



## weißnix_ (2 Januar 2018)

Der Ausgang sollte damit kein Problem haben.
Aber was soll die Verschwendung? Das Problem ist doch in Logik mit einem Oder lösbar.


----------



## Heinileini (2 Januar 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch in Logik mit einem Oder lösbar.


Nicht mit der SonderPostenSPS aus Thomas WeihnachtsRätsel 2017! ;o)
Das ist nämlich die Lösung für Probleme, die jeglicher Logik entbehren bzw. diese zeitgemäss "outsourcen".
Früher war es einfacher, die Software zu ändern, aber heutzutage sind so viele Hürden dabei zu überwinden - da ist es schonmal einfacher, einen Draht umzuklemmen.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## weißnix_ (2 Januar 2018)

Mir ist die Quick&Dirty Logikänderung auch praktisch bekannt.


----------



## oliversps (3 Januar 2018)

Ich weiss zwar nicht wirklich wovon Ihr jetzt zuletzt gesprochen habt  , aber in meinem Fall geht es dabei um eine Schutzmaßnahme bei Spannungsabfall oder defekt der CPU.

Ich muss einen Seitenkanalverdichter antreiben um ein Werkstück mit meinen Saugern anzusaugen. Damit der Sauger das Werkstück nicht auf halbem Verfahr Weg fallen lässt bei Spannungsabfall oder defekt der CPU, muss ich ein Stromstoßrelais hinter meinen Ausgang setzten welchen ich gerne für meinen Automatikbetrieb mit 2 Signalen gesettet und geresetettet hätte. 
Aber passt schon, habe einen anderen Weg gefunden.

Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## smoe (3 Januar 2018)

Wenn die CPU ausfällt dann ist auch der zweite Ausgang weg. Oder du sprichst von zwei CPU's. Dann wäre diese Information nicht unwesentlich gewesen, und zwar von Anfang an.


----------



## weißnix_ (3 Januar 2018)

Also ist das Schütz ein Stromstoßrelais?
Aber was das ansteuern mit 2 Ausgängen an zusätzlicher Funktionssicherheit bringen soll versteh ich trotzdem nicht.
Ein z.B. durch Überstrom defekter SPS Transistor führt am Ausgng meistens (nicht immer) Dauerhigh. Da nutzt dann der zweite Ausgang genau garnix.


----------



## PN/DP (3 Januar 2018)

oliversps schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht wirklich wovon Ihr jetzt zuletzt gesprochen habt  , aber in meinem Fall geht es dabei um eine Schutzmaßnahme bei Spannungsabfall oder defekt der CPU.


Bei beiden Fällen ist auch eine Parallelschaltung von mehreren Ausgängen hilflos.



oliversps schrieb:


> Damit der Sauger das Werkstück nicht auf halbem Verfahr Weg fallen lässt bei Spannungsabfall oder defekt der CPU, muss ich ein Stromstoßrelais hinter meinen Ausgang setzten welchen ich gerne für meinen Automatikbetrieb mit 2 Signalen gesettet und geresetettet hätte.
> Aber passt schon, habe einen anderen Weg gefunden.


Wozu braucht ein Stromstoßrelais 2 Ansteuersignale, womöglich auch noch Signale die nichts voneinander wissen? Macht es mehr Spaß wenn die Stellung des Stromstoßrelais auf Glücksspiel beruht? 

Falls Du uns mitteilst, welchen Weg Du gefunden hast, dann könnten wir vielleicht rausbekommen, was Du ursprünglich gemeint hast 

Kann ein herabfallendes Werkstück eine Person verletzen?


----------



## Heinileini (3 Januar 2018)

oliversps schrieb:


> Ich weiss zwar nicht wirklich, wovon Ihr jetzt zuletzt gesprochen habt ...


Sorry, das war nur für Eingeweichte. Mal wieder ne dumme Antwort auf eine gar nicht so dumme Frage und ausserdem eine kleine Anspielung auf den Thread Weihnachtsrätsel 2017.



PN/DP schrieb:


> Wozu braucht ein Stromstoßrelais 2 Ansteuersignale, womöglich auch noch Signale die nichts voneinander wissen?


Aber Harald! Genau dafür (und für noch viel mehr AnsteuerSignale) wurde doch das StromstossRelais erfunden!

Mir bereitet viel mehr KopfGrimmem, dass so ein StromstossRelais einen FrequenzTeiler darstellt. Um eine solche Schaltung im Griff zu behalten - insbesondere, wenn es von zwei "unabhängigen" SPS angesteuert werden müsste - dürfte eher deutlich mehr "Logik" erforderlich sein.
Ob sich ausgerechnet auf diesem Wege eine (oder mehrere) "ausser Kontrolle geratene" SPS dazu bewegen lässt/lassen, dennoch etwas Sinnvolles zu bewirken, das wage ich allerdings auch sehr zu bezweifeln. 


Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Januar 2018)

S5-Ausgänge haben (und tun es wahrscheinlich immer noch) es übel genommen wenn "von hinten" Spannung kam. Sie bleiben dann dauerhaft TRUE.  Wenn du so eine Schaltung bauen willst (warum auch immer) dann nutze Dioden um die Ausgänge zu schützen.


----------



## Grisu122 (3 Februar 2018)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> S5-Ausgänge haben (und tun es wahrscheinlich immer noch) es übel genommen wenn "von hinten" Spannung kam. Sie bleiben dann dauerhaft TRUE.  Wenn du so eine Schaltung bauen willst (warum auch immer) dann nutze Dioden um die Ausgänge zu schützen.


Mal ne kurze zwischen Frage, wieso nimmt man da nicht einfach eine SPS mit Relays Ausgängen? Denen ist es egal ob da Potential herein kommt oder nicht. 

Lg

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## elovonik (6 Februar 2018)

Wenn es denn sein muss. Vielleicht einfach eine Diode verwenden.


----------



## Grisu122 (6 Februar 2018)

elovonik schrieb:


> Wenn es denn sein muss. Vielleicht einfach eine Diode verwenden.


Ich würde am digitalen Ausgang einfach ein Relais ansteuern. Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.

Hatten schon Mal das gleiche Problem mit einer S7-300 und einer S7-1200 als Notsteuerung falls die 300er nicht reagiert oder defekt sein sollte.

Kompell Relais und fertig.

Lg

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## PN/DP (6 Februar 2018)

Die Standard Plusschaltenden Ausgänge von S7-300 und S7-1200 kann man im Normalfall einfach parallel schalten (verbinden). Da braucht man keine zusätzlichen Dioden oder Relais.
Man muß dann natürlich auch das Bezugspotential der Ausgangs-Spannungsversorgung verbinden. Und die Ausgangs-Spannungsversorgung sollte die selbe 24VDC sein.

Wenn die Parallelschaltung auch im Defektfall funktionieren soll, dann muß man allerdings aufwendiger entkoppeln. Wobei man da nur einen Masse-Kurzschluß oder Unterbrechung erkennen/blockieren kann. Wenn ein Ausgang einen Kurzschluß nach +24V hat, das kann man nicht einfach blockieren - weil das entspricht dem normalen Betriebsfall.

Harald


----------

